# Multiple 612's keep locking up occasionally



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had two 722's installed in August 2010. The original bedroom 722 is still working but the living room 722(and then 612)has been replaced multiple times. The 1st 722 lasted less than 24hrs and went out with a bad drive then 3months later the replacement went out with a bad drive. In July 2011 I had this one(still OK) replaced with a 612 since we didn't need the 2nd independent TV anymore and wanted to save the extra $7.

In Oct it went bad with occasional/many lockups/reboots, the new one again on Dec21 and this replacement is doing the same thing within 2 days. Two Dish techs came out two days ago and checked the outlet(I already had too) along with redoing the coax connectors, replacing rusty ground bad for the barrel connectors and one connector that was the wrong rating. The new 612 locked up again last night so it appears the problems continue. BTW, the drive temp is reasonable and the DVR has breathing room so no heat issue. It also plugs directly in the wall. It seems that most times the lockups occur when skipping forward or back or even fast forwarding(I never watch live TV).

The techs are scheduled again for tomorrow morning but I have a feeling they aren't going to solve this. Anyone got any ideas I can mention to them?

BTW, I previously had Directv DVR's with no reliability issues(just bad remote response time that the HR's have).

Thanks and sorry this was so long but wanted to give the facts. 

Craig T


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I am suspicious that the upstairs receiver is original, and the downstairs has gone through multiple receivers of different models. Sure seems like a problem at that location. I see the outlet was checked, but what does that mean? I assume they checked for grounding? That may not find the actual problem.
Try plugging the 612 in a plug not on the same breaker as the it is now plugged into. Or, switch locations of the receivers and see what happens.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was going to try switching them but my wife informed me how mad she would be if she started getting screwed up recordings like I do or if "her" DVR then went bad. You know what I mean.  I can't string extension cords around because of my wife's handicap. Both the techs and myself used an outlet tester to check for an open ground reversed neutral, etc. I had previously used a voltmeter to check for any ground to neutral potential and there wasn't any indication.

It is puzzling though that the Directv never had any problems at the same location. Also the 722's were fine except for two obvious disk drives going out and the last replacement working for 8 months before being replaced with the 612.

I do appreciate the reply.

Craig T


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with Tampa8. Try plugging the receiver into a different outlet (if at all possible), or swap the receiver locations. I would say that this has either been bad luck with receivers, or there is a problem with the location.

If problems continue, feel free to send me a PM


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Dish tech( a different one) arrived and rechecked everything- all looked OK. He ended up ordering a replacement DVR since he suspected that the problems found the other day may have been damaging all these replacements. It appears he was thinking that there was an intermittent short in one of the coax cables. Time will tell I guess. Thanks for the replies guys.

Craig T


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's an update. Since posting the last time I have had two more 612 replacements(7 total) but have also apparently found the problem(or at least what brings on the problem). All of the 612's had intermittent lock up issues but it turns out only when OTA recordings were being watched and the skip or FFWD/REV buttons were used. We have to use OTA in order to get the networks in HD. My wife was finally willing to let me swap the replacement 612 and 722 around after saving her recordings to an external drive so she now uses the latest 612 and I have the 722. She doesn't really care too much whether her shows are HD or not so she doesn't need the OTA.  Since doing this, no problems! I made a call to Dish and an engineering report was made out since it appears there may be a 612 bug.

Craig


----------

